# Best email service for privacy & daily usage?



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

What is the best email service that puts a high priority on privacy yet is still easy to use on a daily basis?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hushmail - How Hushmail Can Protect You – Free Email with Privacy


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

koala said:


> Hushmail - How Hushmail Can Protect You – Free Email with Privacy


Hushmail is actually the only privacy oriented email service I have heard of, are there any legitimate competitors to hushmail?

Also, anyone know the history of hushmail? Who they are owned by, any studies done on their actual level of privacy provided?


----------

